# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ιστορικά πλοία της ποντοπόρου >  Ελληνόκτητα πλοία τύπου "Hansa" [Greek owned "Hansa" ships]

## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μερικές θλιβερές φωτογραφίες από την διάλυση του πλοίου στο Πέραμα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196842 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196843Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196844
> πηγή


H ιστορία των Ηansa A ,Β, C  έχει καλυφθεί ελάχιστα από τον αγγλόφωνο τύπο κ ως εκ τούτου είναι σχεδόν άγνωστή.
Προσωπικά κάτι έχω δει από ένα βιβλιαράκι στα γερμανικά βέβαια.
HANSA A πήραν αρκετά οι Έλληνες,Β το ΠΑΤΡΑΙ νομίζω είναι μοναδικό. C αρκετά διαφορετικά κ μεγαλύτερα,από τα λίγα που χτίστηκαν,3-4 κατέληξαν σε Έλληνες.
Είναι ένα θέμα που θα πρέπει να ασχοληθούμε.

----------


## Ellinis

Καλή ιδέα φίλε ΒΧ, ανοίγω ένα θέμα και παραθέτω τα παρακάτω από το βιβλίο "Ναυάγια στον Ελληνικό Βυθό - Κατάδυση στην Ιστορία" αναφορικά με το τύπου Hansa PORTUGAL που βυθίστηκε στην Μακρόνησο. Βέλγικης ιδιοκτησίας και νομίζω το μοναδικό ναυάγιο τύπου "Hansa" σε ελληνικά νερά. Παρακάτω και ένα σχέδιο της κλάσης "Α".
Hansa A.jpg



> Κατά τη διάρκεια του Δευτέρου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου η Γερμανία είχε προχωρήσει σ’ ένα πρόγραμμα μαζικής κατασκευής εμπορικών πλοίων, προκειμένου να αναπληρώσει όσα βυθίζονταν από τα συμμαχικά πλοία και αεροπλάνα, αλλά και όσα εγκλωβίστηκαν σε ουδέτερες ή εχρθρικές χώρες κατά την έναρξη του πολέμου. Στο πλαίσιο αυτού του προγράμματος, το οποίο θα μπορούσε να αντιστοιχιστεί με το πρόγραμμα ναυπήγησης των Liberty στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες, αρχικά προγραμματίστηκε να ναυπηγηθούν διακόσια πλοία τριών διαφορετικών μεγεθών. Τα «Ηansa A» που ήταν 3.000 dwt, τα «Hansa B» που ήταν 5.200 dwt, και τα «Hansa C» που ήταν 9.400 dwt. Τα «Ηansa A» είχαν βασιστεί στα σχέδια δυο προπολεμικών «μεσογειακών» εμπορικών, των OLDENBURG και CASABLANCA, τα οποία είχαν ναυπηγηθεί το 1936 στο Αμβούργο για λογαριασμό της Oldenburg-Portugiesiche Dampfschiffs Rhederei. Το πρώτο πλοίο, το HANSA I, παραδόθηκε τον Ιούνιο του 1943 και όπως και τα υπόλοιπα που ολοκληρώθηκαν, χρησίμευσε σε μεταφορές στη Βαλτική και προς την κατεχόμενη Νορβηγία. Επειδή τα γερμανικά ναυπηγεία είχαν επομμιστεί την ναυπήγηση των εκατοντάδων υποβρυχιών, πολλά από αυτά τα σκάφη ναυπηγήθηκαν σε κατεχόμενες χώρες, όπως το Βέλγιο, η Δανία και η Ολλανδία. Το φιλόδοξο ναυπηγικό πρόγραμμα των διακοσίων πλοίων, σταδιακά περιορίστηκε σημαντικά από μια σειρά από παράγοντες. Το πιο σημαντικό πρόβλημα ήταν η εξεύρεση πρώτων υλών και σημαντικών μερών όπως για παράδειγμα λέβητες. Επειδή υπήρχαν σημαντικές καθυστερήσεις στην εξεύρεση της κατάλληλης ποιότητας χάλυβα, σε πολλές περιπτώσεις κατέφυγαν στη χρήση του επονομαζόμενου χάλυβα Thomas, κάτι το οποίο αρχικά αρνήθηκε να εγκρίνει ο Γερμανικός Νηογνώμονας. Η κατασκευή παρεμποδίστηκε επίσης από τους ολοένα και αυξανόμενους συμμαχικούς βομβαρδισμούς, αλλά και από τον ανταγωνισμό που είχε το πρόγραμμα από το αντίστοιχο πρόγραμμα κατασκευής τραίνων. Ακόμη και το Γερμανικό Πολεμικό Ναυτικό έβαζε το πρόγραμμα των Hansa σε δεύτερη μοίρα, δίνοντας προτεραιότητα στην ναυπήγηση πολεμικών σκαφών. 
> Από την κλάση «HansaA» παραγγέλθηκαν 128 πλοία, από τα οποία 57 είχαν παραδοθεί πριν από τη λήξη των εχθροπραξιών, και άλλα 12 μετά τη λήξη του πολέμου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Όσον αφορά τους λέβητες κ τις μηχανές κατασκευάστηκαν από εταιρείες που έφτιαχναν τέτοια γιά σιδηροδρόμους.Ενδεικτικό της αδυναμίας που υπήρχε από ναυτικούς κατασκευαστές.

----------


## Ellinis

Κυνόσουρα 1973. Ένα τύπου Hansa απομακρύνεται και ο Ian Schifmann το αποθανάτισε στο δεύτερο πλάνο δυο φωτογραφιών του.

Από τα σινιάλα φαίνεται οτι είναι ένα από τα δυο αδελφά που είχε η Canopus Shipping του Κυρτάτα, τα ΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ (πρ. BRUNHILDE - EMPIRE GAME - CANFORD - FANGTURM -  PANAGHIA LOURION) και ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ (KALLIOPE -  EMPIRE GARRISON - BENGORE HEAD).
Εκτιμώ οτι είναι το ΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ μιας και έχει καταγραφεί οτι διαλύθηκε το καλοκαιρι του 1973 στο Πέραμα. Πιθανώς να είναι η τελευταία φωτογραφία του. Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ διαλύθηκε την επόμενη χρονιά στην Ισπανία. Στο βάθος βλέπουμε στο Πέραμα το υπό μετασκευή ΚΑΛΥΨΩ του Βλασσόπουλου και μάλλον το ΔΕΛΦΟΙ του Ευθυμιάδη.

ATHINAI-ELECTRA-KRITI-2.jpg tbn at Kynosoura May 1969.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κυνόσουρα 1973. Ένα τύπου Hansa απομακρύνεται και ο Ian Schifmann το αποθανάτισε στο δεύτερο πλάνο δυο φωτογραφιών του.
> 
> Ακαι μάλλον το ΔΕΛΦΟΙ του Ευθυμιάδη.
> 
> ATHINAI-ELECTRA-KRITI-2.jpg tbn at Kynosoura May 1969.jpg


Είναι Ηansa A.


Όντως είναι το ΔΕΛΦΟΙ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

AZEEM Hansa C.jpg AZEEM shipspotting

5146 grt   9200 dwt   B&W  3850 hp  14.0 kts
1943 Παραγγελία ως γερμανικό ΚΑΤΗΑRINENFLEET στο Β&W. Δανία
1948 Παραδόθηκε στην DFDS ως VENEZUELA
1965 Πώληση  Lemos & Pateras  PANTELIS A. [EMOS
1970      "                                 SUN YU
1976      "                                 AZEEM
1978 Εγκαταλήφθηκε  στην Τέμα,Γκάνα
1980 Πώληση Ισπανούς διαλυτές
1981 Προσάραξε έξω από την Τέμα
1982  Ρυμουλκήθηκε,βυθίστηκε από το ΠΝ της Γκάνας

1 από τα 4 Hansa C που μπήκαν σε υπηρεσία.

----------


## npapad

> AZEEM Hansa C.jpg AZEEM shipspotting
> 
> 5146 grt   9200 dwt   B&W  3850 hp  14.0 kts
> 1943 Παραγγελία ως γερμανικό ΚΑΤΗΑRINENFLEET στο Β&W. Δανία
> 1948 Παραδόθηκε στην DFDS ως VENEZUELA
> 1965 Πώληση  Lemos & Pateras  PANTELIS A. [EMOS
> 1970      "                                 SUN YU
> 1976      "                                 AZEEM
> 1978 Εγκαταλήφθηκε  στην Τέμα,Γκάνα
> ...


IMO 5378012, νηολόγιο Πειραιά 2672 (Β΄Κλάση). Δέν έχω δυστυχώς αναλυτικά στοιχεία νηολογίου.

----------


## npapad

> Κυνόσουρα 1973. Ένα τύπου Hansa απομακρύνεται και ο Ian Schifmann το αποθανάτισε στο δεύτερο πλάνο δυο φωτογραφιών του.
> 
> Από τα σινιάλα φαίνεται οτι είναι ένα από τα δυο αδελφά που είχε η Canopus Shipping του Κυρτάτα, τα ΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ (πρ. BRUNHILDE - EMPIRE GAME - CANFORD - FANGTURM -  PANAGHIA LOURION) και ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ (KALLIOPE -  EMPIRE GARRISON - BENGORE HEAD).
> Εκτιμώ οτι είναι το ΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ μιας και έχει καταγραφεί οτι διαλύθηκε το καλοκαιρι του 1973 στο Πέραμα. Πιθανώς να είναι η τελευταία φωτογραφία του. Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ διαλύθηκε την επόμενη χρονιά στην Ισπανία. Στο βάθος βλέπουμε στο Πέραμα το υπό μετασκευή ΚΑΛΥΨΩ του Βλασσόπουλου και μάλλον το ΔΕΛΦΟΙ του Ευθυμιάδη.
> 
> ATHINAI-ELECTRA-KRITI-2.jpg tbn at Kynosoura May 1969.jpg



*ΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ* (*IMO 5269522*), νηολόγιο Πειραιά 2980 (Β΄Κλάση) από το 1967. Η miramar αναφέρει λάθος αριθμό νηολογίου (2910). Το σωστό είναι 2980.
Από το 1970 και μετά μετανηολογείται στην Αμμόχωστο της Κύπρου με αριθμό 321300 κρατώντας το ίδιο όνομα.
Σαν *ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΛΟΥΡΙΩΝ* (νηολογημένο στη Βηρυτό του Λιβάνου από το 1961-1967 ήταν Ελληνόκτητο (Rio Pardo Naviera SA), θα κοιτάξω να δω τον ιδιοκτήτη.
Διαλύθηκε στις 16-6-1973 στο Πέραμα (Ι. Κατιμερτζόγλου).
Και μια φωτογραφία σαν *FANGTURM* *εδώ*.

*ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ* (*IMO 5040988*), νηολόγιο Πειραιά 2963 (Β΄Κλάση) από το 1967.
Από το 1971 και μετά μετανηολογείται στην Αμμόχωστο της Κύπρου με αριθμό 367066.
Διαλύθηκε στην Ισπανία τον Ιανουάριο του 1974.
Και μια φωτογραφία σαν *BΕNGORE HEAD* *εδώ*.

Δεν έχω αναλυτικά στοιχεία νηολογίου για κανένα από τα δύο δυστυχώς...

----------


## npapad

> AZEEM Hansa C.jpg AZEEM shipspotting
> 
> 5146 grt   9200 dwt   B&W  3850 hp  14.0 kts
> 1943 Παραγγελία ως γερμανικό ΚΑΤΗΑRINENFLEET στο Β&W. Δανία
> 1948 Παραδόθηκε στην DFDS ως VENEZUELA
> 1965 Πώληση  Lemos & Pateras  PANTELIS A. [EMOS
> 1970      "                                 SUN YU
> 1976      "                                 AZEEM
> 1978 Εγκαταλήφθηκε  στην Τέμα,Γκάνα
> ...





> IMO 5378012, νηολόγιο Πειραιά 2672 (Β΄Κλάση). Δέν έχω δυστυχώς αναλυτικά στοιχεία νηολογίου.


Περισσότερες φωτογραφίες του σαν *SUN YU* και *AZEEM* *εδώ*.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Περισσότερες φωτογραφίες του σαν *SUN YU* και *AZEEM* *εδώ*.


pantelis a.lemos.jpg
Eδώ ως ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ Α. ΛΕΜΟΣ

----------


## Ellinis

Να προσθέσω και το SEA FALCON που ανήκε στην Sea Ship Nav. Corp. του Μπαγλαντζή με έδρα την Νέα Υόρκη. Την φωτογραφία του ως ΦΑΛΚΟΝ μου είχε στείλει προ ετών ο φίλος Malcolm Cranfield.

Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1945 στο Flensburg ως_ Sasbeck_ και περιήλθε ημιτελές στους Βρετανούς._Empire Ardle_ - Ministry of Transport (1946-47)
_Lewis Hamilton_ - Rodney Steamship Co Ltd, London (1947-50)
_Indus_ - C H Abramsen, Stockholm (1950-68)
_Falcon_ - Seabird Navigation Incorporated, Liberia (1968-69)
_Sea Falcon_ - Lilly Navigation Corporation, Panama (1969-70) & Seabird Navigation Incorporated, Liberia (1970-71)
Διαλύθηκε το 1972 στην Ισπανία.

img911.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Να προσθέσω και το SEA FALCON που ανήκε στην Sea Ship Nav. Corp. του Μπαγλαντζή με έδρα την Νέα Υόρκη. Την φωτογραφία του ως ΦΑΛΚΟΝ μου είχε στείλει προ ετών ο φίλος Malcolm Cranfield.
> 
> Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1945 στο Flensburg ως_ Sasbeck_ και περιήλθε ημιτελές στους Βρετανούς._Empire Ardle_ - Ministry of Transport (1946-47)
> _Lewis Hamilton_ - Rodney Steamship Co Ltd, London (1947-50)
> _Indus_ - C H Abramsen, Stockholm (1950-68)
> _Falcon_ - Seabird Navigation Incorporated, Liberia (1968-69)
> _Sea Falcon_ - Lilly Navigation Corporation, Panama (1969-70) & Seabird Navigation Incorporated, Liberia (1970-71)
> Διαλύθηκε το 1972 στην Ισπανία.
> 
> img911.jpg


 Ακόμα ένα Ηansa B.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

emmanuel m hansa c mod.jpg

Tροποποιημένο Ηansa C, το έχουμε κ ως ΟΛΓΑ στο θέμα του Ευγενίδη ποστ 86.
Πλοιοκτησίας Ιωάννη Μαυρολέοντος.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Nikolaifleet-01.jpg

Aυτό δεν ήταν ελληνόκτητο αλλά γερμανικό Ηansa C κ το βάζω γιά να δούμε την αρχική τους μορφή.
5158 grt ,ατμομηχανές ισχύος 3000 ps,χτίστηκε Ντάντσιχ (νυν Γκντανσκ) 1944.Βυθίστηκε από νορβηγική τορπιλάκατο 1945.

----------


## npapad

> emmanuel m hansa c mod.jpg
> 
> Tροποποιημένο Ηansa C, το έχουμε κ ως ΟΛΓΑ στο θέμα του Ευγενίδη ποστ 86.
> Πλοιοκτησίας Ιωάννη Μαυρολέοντος.


Με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 2149 (Β΄Κλάση)
Φωτογραφία *εδώ* σαν TORONTO CITY.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

spalmatori islands a.jpgSPALMATORI ISLANDSMAGNA_SPES_sn.jpgMAGNA SPES shipsnostalgia

10130 dwt    B&W 14.0 kts
1943 Παραγγελία ως γερμανικό Νο681 στο Β&W, Δανία
1947 Παράδοση στην DFDS ως COLOMBIA
1965 Πώληση  ΕVA CHRISTENSEN
1967      "           A & M  Lemos     SPALMATORI ISLANDS
1972      "         *Adelanga S.A.     MAGNA SPES
1984  Διάλυση Ισπανία

* Του Χιώτη Αδαμ.Σκούφαλου
Δλδ 3 από τα 4 του τύπου παραδόθηκαν από δανικά ναυτπηγεία
Όλα πέρασαν από 'Ελληνες.

----------


## npapad

> spalmatori islands a.jpgSPALMATORI ISLANDSMAGNA_SPES_sn.jpgMAGNA SPES shipsnostalgia
> 
> 10130 dwt    B&W 14.0 kts
> 1943 Παραγγελία ως γερμανικό Νο681 στο Β&W, Δανία
> 1947 Παράδοση στην DFDS ως COLOMBIA
> 1965 Πώληση  ΕVA CHRISTENSEN
> 1967      "           A & M  Lemos     SPALMATORI ISLANDS
> 1972      "         *Adelanga S.A.     MAGNA SPES
> 1984  Διάλυση Ισπανία
> ...


*IMO 5077151*.
*ΣΠΑΛΜΑΤΟΡΙ ΑΪΛΑΝΤΣ*, Νηολόγιο Πειραιά 3087 (Β΄Κλάση).
*MAGNA SPES*, Νηολόγιο Αμμοχώστου 367248. 
Επιπλέον υλικό *εδώ* και *εδώ*.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Stefani-01.jpg STEFANI

Hansa A    Το έχουμε Φ/Γ γραμμής κ Έλληνες ποστ 190.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Α   91.8Χ13.5Χ5.6 m   1923 grt   3240 dwt   1200 ps*   10.0 kts
B  109.5X15.5X6.3 m      2829 grt         5280 dwt         1800 ps         11.0 kts
C  133.9X17.4X7.5 m      5160  grt         9270 dwt         3000 ps         12.0 kts

*Γερμανικοί ίπποι
Στην πραγματικότητα υπήρχαν αποκλίσεις ανάμεσα στα πλοία τα οποία ως γνωστό κτίστηκαν ή συμπληρώθηκαν σε διάφορα ναυπηγεία στη Γερμανία αλλά κ στις κατεχόμενες χώρες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ANGHYRA ss.jpg shipspotting

Tύπου Ηansa A. Tο έχουμε στον Καλλιμανόπουλο ποστ 135

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

nissos leros.jpgΝΗΣΟΣ ΛΕΡΟΣ shispotting  Poliagos-01.jpgΠΟΛΥΑΙΓΟΣ Β
Τροποποιημένο Ηansa A Ολλανδία 1948 3260 dwt   Stork 12.0 kts
1948 Παράδοση WAAL
1961 Πώληση ΙRAZU
1964      "      ΝΗΣΟΣ ΛΕΡΟΣ   Α.Γεωργόπουλος-Ν.Αθανασιάδης
1972      "      ΠΟΛΥΑΙΓΟΣ Β    D.Ventouris Shg
1974 Bυθίστηκε ανοικτά Μαδαγασκάρης.

----------


## Ellinis

> nissos leros.jpgΝΗΣΟΣ ΛΕΡΟΣ shispotting  Poliagos-01.jpgΠΟΛΥΑΙΓΟΣ Β
> Τροποποιημένο Ηansa A Ολλανδία 1948 3260 dwt   Stork 12.0 kts
> 1948 Παράδοση WAAL
> 1961 Πώληση ΙRAZU
> 1964      "      ΝΗΣΟΣ ΛΕΡΟΣ   Α.Γεωργόπουλος-Ν.Αθανασιάδης
> 1972      "      ΠΟΛΥΑΙΓΟΣ Β    D.Ventouris Shg
> 1974 Bυθίστηκε ανοικτά Μαδαγασκάρης.


Το εντυπωσιακό είναι οτι κάτι τι από το ναυάγιο του ΠΟΛΥΑΙΓΟΣ παραμένει ακόμη ορατό και ξεχωρίζει οτι ήταν τύπου Hansa από τα χαρακτηριστικά κρένια κατάπρυμα.
Βρίσκεται στον ύφαλο Bassas da India μεταξύ Μαδαγασκάρης και Αφρικής.

Polyaigos B wreck on Bassas da India.jpg

panoramio-3914631.jpg
Φωτογραφίες από το panoramio.com

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το εντυπωσιακό είναι οτι κάτι τι από το ναυάγιο του ΠΟΛΥΑΙΓΟΣ παραμένει ακόμη ορατό και ξεχωρίζει οτι ήταν τύπου Hansa από τα χαρακτηριστικά κρένια κατάπρυμα.
> Βρίσκεται στον ύφαλο Bassas da India μεταξύ Μαδαγασκάρης και Αφρικής.
> 
> Polyaigos B wreck on Bassas da India.jpg
> 
> panoramio-3914631.jpg
> Φωτογραφίες από το panoramio.com


Είναι μιά ατόλλη που ανήκει στην Γαλλία κ ευρίσκεται στον πορθμό της Μοζαμβίκης.Πραγματικός κίνδυνος αφού καλύπτεται με την πλημμυρίδα.

----------


## npapad

> nissos leros.jpgΝΗΣΟΣ ΛΕΡΟΣ shispotting  Poliagos-01.jpgΠΟΛΥΑΙΓΟΣ Β
> Τροποποιημένο Ηansa A Ολλανδία 1948 3260 dwt   Stork 12.0 kts
> 1948 Παράδοση WAAL
> 1961 Πώληση ΙRAZU
> 1964      "      ΝΗΣΟΣ ΛΕΡΟΣ   Α.Γεωργόπουλος-Ν.Αθανασιάδης
> 1972      "      ΠΟΛΥΑΙΓΟΣ Β    D.Ventouris Shg
> 1974 Bυθίστηκε ανοικτά Μαδαγασκάρης.





> Το εντυπωσιακό είναι οτι κάτι τι από το ναυάγιο του ΠΟΛΥΑΙΓΟΣ παραμένει ακόμη ορατό και ξεχωρίζει οτι ήταν τύπου Hansa από τα χαρακτηριστικά κρένια κατάπρυμα.
> Βρίσκεται στον ύφαλο Bassas da India μεταξύ Μαδαγασκάρης και Αφρικής.
> 
> Polyaigos B wreck on Bassas da India.jpg
> 
> panoramio-3914631.jpg
> Φωτογραφίες από το panoramio.com





> Είναι μιά ατόλλη που ανήκει στην Γαλλία κ ευρίσκεται στον πορθμό της Μοζαμβίκης.Πραγματικός κίνδυνος αφού καλύπτεται με την πλημμυρίδα.


*IMO 5162712*.
*ΝΗΣΟΣ ΛΕΡΟ*Σ, νηολόγιο Πειραιά 2524 (Β΄Κλάση) το 1964. Πλοιοκτήτες : Φώτης Κ. Γεωργόπουλός - Α. Ν. Αθανασιάδης.
Αλλαγή στην πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία (Moreas Marine Co) to 1966.
*POLIAIGOS B.*, νηολόγιο Αμμοχώστου 367340 το 1972. Πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία : Poliaigos Nav. Co. Ltd (Δ. Βεντούρης)

----------


## Ellinis

> *POLIAIGOS B.*, νηολόγιο Αμμοχώστου 367340 το 1972. Πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία : Poliaigos Nav. Co. Ltd (Δ. Βεντούρης)


Ο Δ. Βεντούρης ήταν ο Δημήτρης που λέγεται οτι είχε και το επιβατηγό ΑΛΚΥΩΝ; Κάπου είχε γραφτεί οτι ήταν ξάδελφος των γνωστών Βεντούρηδων της ακτοπλοΐας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ο Δ. Βεντούρης ήταν ο Δημήτρης που λέγεται οτι είχε και το επιβατηγό ΑΛΚΥΩΝ; Κάπου είχε γραφτεί οτι ήταν ξάδελφος των γνωστών Βεντούρηδων της ακτοπλοΐας.


Νομίζω αυτός κ με το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΞΩΝ. Το Πολύαιγος σημαίνει κ άμεση σχέση με την Κίμωλο.

----------


## npapad

Το πολύ ωραίο θέμα για τα Hansa με δραστηριοποίησε να τα ψάξω λιγάκι, κάτι σχετικά δύσκολο μια και δεν υπάρχουν πολλές πληροφορίες γι αυτά. Μάζεψα σχεδόν όλα τα τύπου Α και τα τύπου C και έχω ακόμα δουλειά στα τύπου Β. Όλα που έχω βρει, τα έλεγξα ένα προς ένα και για όσα πέρασαν σε Έλληνες έχω βάλει και τα στοιχεία τους. Ανεβάζω τη δουλειά που έχω κάνει έως τώρα σε pdf και σε excel (για τους... μερακλήδες που θέλουν να το επεξεργαστούν/συμπληρώσουν/διορθώσουν). Θα συνεχίσω να ψάχνω τα υπόλοιπα και ελπίζω με τη βοήθεια σας να τα μαζέψουμε όλα.
Hansa WW2 Ships.pdfHansa WW2 Ships.xls

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ καλή δουλειά και χρήσιμη φίλε Νεκτάριε, ευχαριστούμε!   :Applause:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το πολύ ωραίο θέμα για τα Hansa με δραστηριοποίησε να τα ψάξω λιγάκι, κάτι σχετικά δύσκολο μια και δεν υπάρχουν πολλές πληροφορίες γι αυτά. Μάζεψα σχεδόν όλα τα τύπου Α και τα τύπου C και έχω ακόμα δουλειά στα τύπου Β. Όλα που έχω βρει, τα έλεγξα ένα προς ένα και για όσα πέρασαν σε Έλληνες έχω βάλει και τα στοιχεία τους. Ανεβάζω τη δουλειά που έχω κάνει έως τώρα σε pdf και σε excel (για τους... μερακλήδες που θέλουν να το επεξεργαστούν/συμπληρώσουν/διορθώσουν). Θα συνεχίσω να ψάχνω τα υπόλοιπα και ελπίζω με τη βοήθεια σας να τα μαζέψουμε όλα.
> Hansa WW2 Ships.pdfHansa WW2 Ships.xls


Τι έκπληξη είναι αυτή φίλε! Πραγματικός θησαυρός κ εφαλτήριο προς  περαιτέρω έρευνα γιά ένα θέμα αγαπημένο γιά μένα κ ολίγον μυστήριο!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

HERON II.jpg

Ex- KALSAREN  3265 dwt   Διαχειριστής Λουκάς Νομικός

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

STELIAMOS ss.jpg shipspotting
Στη πρύμη γράφει ΣΤΥΛΙΑΝΟΣ

Ηansa A   4200 dwt Παράδοση 1944 ΚΑΤΤΕΝΤURM  45 EMPIRE EDEN  47 LOWLAND  59 MARY ENID  63 STELIANOS 
64 MARYNIK  68 EURYPIDES  1969 Διάλυση Χονγκ Κονγκ

----------


## npapad

Ανακάλυψα άλλο ένα HANSA B που δεν είχα στην λίστα μου.

*SCHARTOR* (*IMO 5256381*)

Ελληνική καριέρα :

*ΠΑΝΔΩΡΑ* (1965), νηολόγιο Πειραιά 2542 - Β΄Κλάση. Πλοιοκτήτης : Σιφναίος.
*MARY K.* (1971), νηολόγιο Αμμοχώστου 321442. Πλοιοκτήτης : Δ. Κούστας.
*INTERASIA* (1978), ίδιο νηολόγιο και πλοιοκτήτης.
Διαλύθηκε το 1980.

Φωτογραφία του σαν ΠΑΝΔΩΡΑ με παραπάνω στοιχεία *εδώ*.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ανακάλυψα άλλο ένα HANSA B που δεν είχα στην λίστα μου.
> 
> *SCHARTOR* (*IMO 5256381*)
> 
> Ελληνική καριέρα :
> 
> *ΠΑΝΔΩΡΑ* (1965), νηολόγιο Πειραιά 2542 - Β΄Κλάση. Πλοιοκτήτης : Σιφναίος.
> *MARY K.* (1971), νηολόγιο Αμμοχώστου 321442. Πλοιοκτήτης : Δ. Κούστας.
> *INTERASIA* (1978), ίδιο νηολόγιο και πλοιοκτήτης.
> ...


Tροποποιημένο ΗΑΝSA B   5300 dwt
O Koύστας είναι ο γνωστός της Danaos.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Salamstar-01.jpg SALAMSTAR shiphotos

Hansa A   Γερμανία 1944  3200dwt
1945  EMPIRE GARLAND  47 SHELDRAKE
1972  Διάλυση Ασπρόπυργος

----------


## dionisos

SMOLENSK EX GUNTHER BUILT 1944 ROSTOCK EAST GERMANY GROSS 2759 DW 3096
SMOLENCK IMO 5332525.jpg πηγη shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

RZEV EX HENDRIK FISSER VII BUILT 1944 DW 3120
RZHEV IMO 5297335.jpg πηγη shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

HERMANOS BUILT 1944 AMSTERDAM ως HENDRIK FISSER V GR 1923 μετονομασθη σε HIGHLAND το 1946 μετονομασθη σε GOWRIE το 1959 και επωληθη το 1963 και  μετονομασθη σε HERMANOS.
HERMANOS IMO 5420281.jpg HERMANOS HIGHLAND IMO 5420281.jpg ως HIGHLANDGOWRIE IMO 5420281.jpg ως GOWRIE πηγη shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

KARYATIS EX EIHBERG Built 1944 GR 1800 TONS
KARYATIS.jpg ως KARYATIS πηγη fotoflite

----------


## dionisos

> *ΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ* (*IMO 5269522*), νηολόγιο Πειραιά 2980 (Β΄Κλάση) από το 1967. Η miramar αναφέρει λάθος αριθμό νηολογίου (2910). Το σωστό είναι 2980.
> Από το 1970 και μετά μετανηολογείται στην Αμμόχωστο της Κύπρου με αριθμό 321300 κρατώντας το ίδιο όνομα.
> Σαν *ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΛΟΥΡΙΩΝ* (νηολογημένο στη Βηρυτό του Λιβάνου από το 1961-1967 ήταν Ελληνόκτητο (Rio Pardo Naviera SA), θα κοιτάξω να δω τον ιδιοκτήτη.
> Διαλύθηκε στις 16-6-1973 στο Πέραμα (Ι. Κατιμερτζόγλου).
> Και μια φωτογραφία σαν *FANGTURM* *εδώ*.
> 
> *ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ* (*IMO 5040988*), νηολόγιο Πειραιά 2963 (Β΄Κλάση) από το 1967.
> Από το 1971 και μετά μετανηολογείται στην Αμμόχωστο της Κύπρου με αριθμό 367066.
> Διαλύθηκε στην Ισπανία τον Ιανουάριο του 1974.
> ...


 Ως ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣAGIOS NEKTARIOS IMO 5040988.jpg

----------


## dionisos

> STELIAMOS ss.jpg shipspotting
> Στη πρύμη γράφει ΣΤΥΛΙΑΝΟΣ
> 
> Ηansa A   4200 dwt Παράδοση 1944 ΚΑΤΤΕΝΤURM  45 EMPIRE EDEN  47 LOWLAND  59 MARY ENID  63 STELIANOS 
> 64 MARYNIK  68 EURYPIDES  1969 Διάλυση Χονγκ Κονγκ


Μια απο ΠρωραSTELIANOS IMO 5541370.jpg shipspotting και ως LOWLANDLOWLAND IMO5541370.jpg

----------


## dionisos

TITAN IMO 5362116 BUILT 1947 AS WARTURM GR 1832 DW 3123.TITAN IMO 5362116.jpgshipspottingTITAN.jpg fotoflite

----------


## dionisos

SOPHIA EX HAUSSA BUILT 1943 BREMEN  GR2729 DW5280 TONS.ΔΙΕΛΥΘΗ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΑΜΑ ΤΟ 12/1972
MAX SCHNELL IMO 5229986.jpg Ως MAX SCHNELL shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

MARIANNE IMO 5223641 BUILT 1947 GR 3201 TONS.MARIANNE IMO 5223621.jpg fotoflite

----------


## dionisos

CARINA EX MILLERNTOR IMO 5398440 BUILT 1943 GR 2837 TONS BROKEN UP KARACHI 3/1970CARINA IMO 5398440.jpg shipspotting

----------


## npapad

Με τη βοήθεια του καλού φίλου Malcolm Cranfield μπόρεσα να βρω και τα υπόλοιπα HANSA A που μας έλειπαν. Ο Malcolm προώθησε το αίτημα μου στον Gerhard Fiebiger από τη Γερμανία ο οποίος μου έστειλε τα υπόλοιπα πλοία του τύπου. Με ικανοποίηση ανακάλυψα ότι από τα 7 πλοία που μας έλειπαν τα 5 είχαν περάσει σε Έλληνες !

*ASNAES* (IMO 5406601) -> *LIAKOST* (1963 - PIRAEUS 2115 - I. LIVANOS) -> *STAR OF ATHENS* (1965 - ATHAN. & PETROS CALLITSIS) -> *SIMFONIA* (1968 - ???).

*MAAS* (IMO 5348304) -> *NISSOS SKYROS* (1964 - PIRAEUS 2520 - F.C. GEORGOPOULOS & A.N. ATHANASSIADES) -> *PANAGOULA D.* (1974 - MARKAKIS ??) -> *AGIOS FANOURIOS VI* (1977 - D. VENTOURIS).

*PORTUGAL* (MIR 5616477)

*ROSNAES* (IMO 5402459) -> *CHIOS* (1963 - PIRAEUS 2113 - K., M. & E. KONTOS - KONTOS BROTHERS).

*SCHIE* (IMO 5166108) -> *KAPA TRADER* (1964 - PIRAEUS 2521 - F.C. GEORGOPOULOS & A.N. ATHANASSIADES).

*WINNIE LATTMANN* (MIR 5045706).

*IJSSEL* (IMO 5268059) -> *NISSOS PAROS* (1964 - PIRAEUS 2529 - F.C. GEORGOPOULOS & A.N. ATHANASSIADES) - 1965 : MOREAS MARITIME) -> *ODIGITRIA B.* (1972 - FAMAGUSTA 367341 - K. VENTOURIS) -> *POLIAIGOS* (1983 - K. VENTOURIS).

Τώρα έχουμε όλα τα τύπου A και C και περιμένω από το φίλο Gerhard να μου στείλει και τα υπόλοιπα τύπου B για να τα ολοκληρώσουμε (και να φτιάξω την τελική λίστα). Πολλές ευχαριστίες στους Malcolm Cranfield και Gerhard Fiebiger για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια τους.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Θαυμάσια φίλε npapad,με λίγη προσπάθεια κ με την ανεκτίμητη συμβολή φίλων από το εξωτερικό συμπληρώνουμε ένα θέμα άγνωστο το οποίο περιέχει πλοία αυτού του τύπου που ήταν κομμάτι της εμπορικής μας ναυτιλίας.
Το ιστορικό μέρος του nautilia είναι σημαντικό κ τεράστιο αλλά δυστυχώς υπάρχουν μέλη που δεν μπορούν να το εκτιμήσουν κ αναλώνονται σε ανούσιες ερωτήσεις ενώ άλλα που δεν συμμετέχουν   ( γράφουν κάθε 3 χρόνια )  επιχειρούν να μειώσουν την προσπάθεια.

----------


## dionisos

NISSOS SKYROS EX MAAS IMO 5348304 BUILT 1947 GROSS 2775 DW3120
NISSOS SKYROS IMO 5348304.jpg ΝΗΣΣΟΣ ΣΚΥΡΟΣ MAAS.jpg και ως MAAS πηγη shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

NISSOS PAROS EX IJSSEL IMO 5268059 BUILT 1949 GROSS 2879 DW 4166 TONS
NISSOS PAROS.jpg ΝΗΣΣΟΣ ΠΑΡΟΣ IJSSEL.jpg ως IJSSEL πηγη shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

KAPPA TRADER EX SCHIE IMO 5166108 BUILT 1948 GROSS 1837SCHIE.jpg Ως SCHIE

----------


## dionisos

> KAPPA TRADER EX SCHIE IMO 5166108 BUILT 1948 GROSS 1837SCHIE.jpg Ως SCHIE


και ως KAPA TRADER
KAPA TRADER IMO 5166108.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Ο Δ. Βεντούρης ήταν ο Δημήτρης που λέγεται οτι είχε και το επιβατηγό ΑΛΚΥΩΝ; Κάπου είχε γραφτεί οτι ήταν ξάδελφος των γνωστών Βεντούρηδων της ακτοπλοΐας.





> Νομίζω αυτός κ με το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΞΩΝ. Το Πολύαιγος σημαίνει κ άμεση σχέση με την Κίμωλο.





> *MAAS* (IMO 5348304) -> *NISSOS SKYROS* (1964 - PIRAEUS 2520 - F.C. GEORGOPOULOS & A.N. ATHANASSIADES) -> *PANAGOULA D.* (1974 - MARKAKIS ??) -> *AGIOS FANOURIOS VI* (1977 - D. VENTOURIS).


Να σου πάλι ο Δ. Βεντούρης... Φίλε ΒΧ αυτός με το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΞΩΝ ήταν ο Γ.Δ.Βεντούρης, ο λεγόμενος στην πιάτσα "μπουμ-μπουμ Βεντούρης". Όποιος ξέρει την τύχη των πλοίων του Απόστολου Βεντούρη καταλαβαίνει και το παρατσούκλι...  :Drunk:  :Drunk: 
*Eδώ* το πλοίο σαν ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΚΥΡΟΣ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Germania-14.jpg shiphotos

Hansa A  Το εχουμε στον Καλλιμανόπουλο ποστ  192/193.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

BEROLINON ss.jpg shipspotting

Hansa A  Tο έχουμε στον Καλλιμανόπουλο ποστ 210

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> HERMANOS BUILT 1944 AMSTERDAM ως HENDRIK FISSER V GR 1923 μετονομασθη σε HIGHLAND το 1946 μετονομασθη σε GOWRIE το 1959 και επωληθη το 1963 και  μετονομασθη σε HERMANOS.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197009 HERMANOS Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197010 ως HIGHLANDΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 197008 ως GOWRIE πηγη shipspotting


EMPIRE_GALBRAITH.jpgHERMANOS shipsnostalgia

Διάλυση Ιταλία 1969   Ηansa A

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ως ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 197012


Κατασκευή Ολλανδία 1944    Ηansa A

----------


## npapad

> Κατασκευή Ολλανδία 1944    Ηansa A


2 από τα HANSA έγιναν ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ στη συνέχεια. Ένα τύπου Α και ένα τύπου Β. Το τύπου Β έχει ΙΜΟ 5051602 (αρχικά STEINTOR). Αργότερα έγινε ΛΕΥΤΕΡΗΣ Μ -> ΑΓ. ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ -> ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ. Δεv είναι ακόμα στη λίστα γιατί την τελειώνω (μου έστειλε ο Gerhard και τα τύπου Β και C). Σε 1-2 μέρες θα ανεβάσω την τελική.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Rodenbek-02.jpg photoship

Eνώ οι φωτό των Ηansa ως γερμανικά σπανίζουν σχετικά,βρέθηκε γιά το πλοίο ως RODENBEK στην αρχική του μορφή με θέσεις γιά τα πυροβόλα κ γκρι ( ; )  χρώμα.
Αναζητούνται ιστορικό κ φωτό ως ΑΕΝΟS,MARLIN.     Hansa A

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

VORIOS HELLAS.jpg shipspotting

Hansa A   Το έχουμε στον Καλλιμανόπουλο ποστ 9
Γερμανική πολεμική αποζημίωση.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

RODOPI a.jpgshipspotting

Ηansa A   To έχουμε στον Καλλιμανόπουλο ποστ 144,191
Γερμανική πολεμική αποζημίωση.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ANGLIA a.jpg shipspotting

Το έχουμε στον Καλλιμανόπουλο ποστ 134
Η εταιρεία το 1957-58 αγόρασε κ άλλα Ηansa A : ΑΓΓΛΙΑ,ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΑ,ΒΕΡΟΛΙΝΟΝ,ΑΓΚΥΡΑ τα οποία περιλαμβάνονται εδώ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197061 photoship
> 
> Eνώ οι φωτό των Ηansa ως γερμανικά σπανίζουν σχετικά,βρέθηκε γιά το πλοίο ως RODENBEK στην αρχική του μορφή με θέσεις γιά τα πυροβόλα κ γκρι ( ; )  χρώμα.
> Αναζητούνται ιστορικό κ φωτό ως ΑΕΝΟS,MARLIN.     Hansa A


Παράδοση 1944    3300 dwt

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> SOPHIA EX HAUSSA BUILT 1943 BREMEN  GR2729 DW5280 TONS.ΔΙΕΛΥΘΗ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΑΜΑ ΤΟ 12/1972
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197023 Ως MAX SCHNELL shipspotting


Παράδοση 1942  12.0 kts    Ηansa B
Παραγγελία από Σουηδούς αλλά κατασχέθηκε από τούς Γερμανούς λόγω του πολέμου στο τέλος του οποίου κατασχέθηκε από τους Αμερικάνους αλλά λίγο μετά επιστράφηκε.Αγοράστηκε από Έλληνες το 1969.
Τα Ηansa αρχικά ήταν ανθρακοκίνητα,προφανώς λόγω της έλλειψης πετρελαίου κ της αφθονίας άνθρακα γιά τους Γερμανούς.Μεταπολεμικά μετατράπηκαν να καίνε πετρέλαιο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> MARIANNE IMO 5223641 BUILT 1947 GR 3201 TONS.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197025 fotoflite


Mariner Alpha-01.jpg MARINER ALPHA photoship

Tροποποιημένο Ηansa B. Aρκετά Ηansa συμπληρώθηκαν τα πρώτα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια κυρίως στη Δανία με μεγαλύτερα ακομοντέσια κ πρόωση ντήζελ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> CARINA EX MILLERNTOR IMO 5398440 BUILT 1943 GR 2837 TONS BROKEN UP KARACHI 3/1970Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197026 shipspotting


Kαθέλκυση Δανία 1943   Παράδοση Γερμανία 1944   5280 dwt   Hansa B
Αγορά από Αμερικανούς   1956 ZEPHYR   1964 CARINA   1966 SAPHO I  1967 CORINTHIAN GLORY.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> NISSOS SKYROS EX MAAS IMO 5348304 BUILT 1947 GROSS 2775 DW3120
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197041 ΝΗΣΣΟΣ ΣΚΥΡΟΣ Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197042 και ως MAAS πηγη shipspotting


Τροποποιημένο Ηansa A. Oλλανδία 1948   4055 dwt   Stork 12.0 kts  Διάλυση Πακιστάν 1980.

----------


## npapad

Μετά και την αποστολή της λίστας των HANSA B από το Gerhard Fiebiger ανεβάζω ενημερωμένη τη λίστα με όλα τα HANSA που κατασκευάστηκαν (και των 3 τύπων). Τα τσέκαρα ένα προς ένα και σε όσα πέρασαν σε Έλληνες έχω σημπληρώσει τα σχετικά στοιχεία. Για τα στοιχεία με κόκκινο χρώμα δεν είμαι σίγουρος, θα συνεχίσω να τα ψάχνω για να τελειοποιήσω τη λίστα. 

Να ευχαριστήσω για μια ακόμα φορά το φίλο Gerhard Fiebiger από τη Γερμανία καθώς και το ΜΕΓΑ Malcolm Cranfield για το... κονέ με τον Gerhard και την γενικότερη βοήθεια του. Ο Gerhard με ενημέρωσε ότι τα στοιχεία προέρχονται από *αυτά* τα βιβλία τα οποία και θα προμηθευτώ λίαν συντόμως καθώς είναι πολύ ενδιαφέροντα.

Περιμένω τις προσθήκες/διορθώσεις σας για να τελειοποιήσουμε τη λίστα.Hansa WW2 Ships.pdf Hansa WW2 Ships.xls

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Chios sn.jpg shipsnostalgia

Hansa A.  Δανία 1944  3120 dwt
Εχ ROSNAES, UGHOLM Aγοράστηκε το 1963,ναυάγησε άγνωστο πότε/πού.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> KAPPA TRADER EX SCHIE IMO 5166108 BUILT 1948 GROSS 1837Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197047 Ως SCHIE



Izalco_ex_Schie_Tampico_Mexico_1963_foto_2.jpgΩς IZALCO  shipsnostalgia

Τροποποιημένο Hansa A. Oλλανδία 1948   3120 dwt   Stork 12.0 kts
Bυθίστηκε 1970 πλησίον Ελιγολάνδης,Βόρεια θάλασσα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> NISSOS PAROS EX IJSSEL IMO 5268059 BUILT 1949 GROSS 2879 DW 4166 TONS
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197046 ΝΗΣΣΟΣ ΠΑΡΟΣ Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197045 ως IJSSEL πηγη shipspotting


Τροποποιημένο Ηansa A.  Παρατηρούμε ότι ο Γεωργόπουλος,ο γνωστός με τα ΝΗΣΟΣ,είχε πάρει ορισμένα από τα Ηansa που συμπληρώθηκαν μεταπολεμικά στην Ολλανδία με πιό σύγχρονο ακομοντέσιο αλλά κ με ντηζελομηχανή.

----------


## npapad

> Chios sn.jpg shipsnostalgia
> 
> Hansa A.  Δανία 1944  3120 dwt
> Εχ ROSNAES, UGHOLM Aγοράστηκε το 1963,ναυάγησε άγνωστο πότε/πού.


wrecked 35.32.7N/35.46.9E 8.3.69 & BU Perama 8.70 [Kopsaftis & Kavroudakis]

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> wrecked 35.32.7N/35.46.9E 8.3.69 & BU Perama 8.70 [Kopsaftis & Kavroudakis]


Δλδ προσάραξη κοντά στη Λαττάκια , Συρία κ σίγουρα κρίθηκε ασύμφορη η επισκευή του.

----------


## dionisos

> Παράδοση 1942  12.0 kts    Ηansa B
> Παραγγελία από Σουηδούς αλλά κατασχέθηκε από τούς Γερμανούς λόγω του πολέμου στο τέλος του οποίου κατασχέθηκε από τους Αμερικάνους αλλά λίγο μετά επιστράφηκε.Αγοράστηκε από Έλληνες το 1969.
> Τα Ηansa αρχικά ήταν ανθρακοκίνητα,προφανώς λόγω της έλλειψης πετρελαίου κ της αφθονίας άνθρακα γιά τους Γερμανούς.Μεταπολεμικά μετατράπηκαν να καίνε πετρέλαιο.


και ως DANIELA BORCARDDANIELA BORCHARD IMO 5229986.jpg

----------


## dionisos

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196859 AZEEM shipspotting
> 
> 5146 grt   9200 dwt   B&W  3850 hp  14.0 kts
> 1943 Παραγγελία ως γερμανικό ΚΑΤΗΑRINENFLEET στο Β&W. Δανία
> 1948 Παραδόθηκε στην DFDS ως VENEZUELA
> 1965 Πώληση  Lemos & Pateras  PANTELIS A. [EMOS
> 1970      "                                 SUN YU
> 1976      "                                 AZEEM
> 1978 Εγκαταλήφθηκε  στην Τέμα,Γκάνα
> ...


ως PANTELIS A. LEMOSPANTELIS A. LEMOS IMO 5378012.jpgκαι ως VENEZUELAVENEZUELA IMO 5378012.jpg

----------


## dionisos

> Να προσθέσω και το SEA FALCON που ανήκε στην Sea Ship Nav. Corp. του Μπαγλαντζή με έδρα την Νέα Υόρκη. Την φωτογραφία του ως ΦΑΛΚΟΝ μου είχε στείλει προ ετών ο φίλος Malcolm Cranfield.
> 
> Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1945 στο Flensburg ως_ Sasbeck_ και περιήλθε ημιτελές στους Βρετανούς._Empire Ardle_ - Ministry of Transport (1946-47)
> _Lewis Hamilton_ - Rodney Steamship Co Ltd, London (1947-50)
> _Indus_ - C H Abramsen, Stockholm (1950-68)
> _Falcon_ - Seabird Navigation Incorporated, Liberia (1968-69)
> _Sea Falcon_ - Lilly Navigation Corporation, Panama (1969-70) & Seabird Navigation Incorporated, Liberia (1970-71)
> Διαλύθηκε το 1972 στην Ισπανία.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196864


και αλλη ως FALCON FALCON IMO 5160635.jpgκαι ως SEA FALCONSEA FALCON IMO 5160635.jpg

----------


## dionisos

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196887SPALMATORI ISLANDSΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 196888MAGNA SPES shipsnostalgia
> 
> 10130 dwt    B&W 14.0 kts
> 1943 Παραγγελία ως γερμανικό Νο681 στο Β&W, Δανία
> 1947 Παράδοση στην DFDS ως COLOMBIA
> 1965 Πώληση  ΕVA CHRISTENSEN
> 1967      "           A & M  Lemos     SPALMATORI ISLANDS
> 1972      "         *Adelanga S.A.     MAGNA SPES
> 1984  Διάλυση Ισπανία
> ...


 Ως COLOMBIACOLOMBIA IMO 5077151.jpgκαι EVA CHRINSTENSENEVA CHRISTENSEN IMO 5077151.jpg

----------


## dionisos

AGHIOS NEKTARIOS IMO 5051602 BUILT 1947 GROSS 2685 DW 5309 TONS ΤΑΧΥΤΗΣ 13.5 KNOTS
ST. NEKTARIOS IMO 5051602.jpg AGHIOS NEKTARIOSST. NEKTARIOS EX A.PUENTE IMO 5051602.jpg A PUENTE πηγη shipspotting
LEFTERIS M. IMO 5051602.jpg LEFTERIS M. BRETAGNE IMO 5051602.jpg BRETAGNE

----------


## npapad

> AGHIOS NEKTARIOS IMO 5051602 BUILT 1947 GROSS 2685 DW 5309 TONS ΤΑΧΥΤΗΣ 13.5 KNOTS
> ST. NEKTARIOS IMO 5051602.jpg AGHIOS NEKTARIOSST. NEKTARIOS EX A.PUENTE IMO 5051602.jpg A PUENTE πηγη shipspotting
> LEFTERIS M. IMO 5051602.jpg LEFTERIS M. BRETAGNE IMO 5051602.jpg BRETAGNE


Η φωτογραφίες του σαν ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ και A. PUENTE είναι στο Ηράκλειο (όπου και ήταν παροπλισμένο στα τελευταία του).

----------


## dionisos

HOPE EX BRATTINGSBORG IMO 5069702 BUILT 1947. Πηρε Φωτια στην RAVENNA στις 27-09-1974 και εκοπηκε στις 10-01-75 στην LA SPEZIA
HOPE IMO 5069702.jpg HOPE HOPE EX BRATTINGSBORG IMO 5069702.jpg BRATTINGSBORG shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

PANDORA EX SCHARTOR IMO 5256381 BUILT 1946 GROSS 2879 DW 5200 TONS SPEED 12.5 KNOTS
PANDORA IMO 5256381.jpg PANDORA shipspottingNORMANDIET IMO 5256381.jpg NORMANDIET

----------


## dionisos

VIRGO EX SANDTOR IMO 5382104 BUILT 1946. BROKEN SKARAMAGKA 25-11-1971
VIRGO IMO 5382104.jpg VIRGO KATHY HOPE MALINE IMO 5382104.jpg KATHY HOPE MALINE shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

MARIA M. IMO 5060029 BUILT 1948 GROSS 2682 TONS
MARIA M. IMO 5060029.jpg MARIA M.GAND IMO 5060029.jpg GANDCANDIDE IMO 5060029.jpg CANDIDE shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

P. XILAS EX ELLERNTOR IMO 5236525 BUILT 1947 GROSS 2888 DW5300 TONS BROKEN PIRAEUS 1981
P. XILAS IMO 5236525.jpg P. XILAS MIRA IMO 5236525.jpg MIRA shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

XENIA EX BROOKTOR IMO 5117822 BUILT 1947 GROSS 2836 TONS.
XENIA IMO 5117822.jpg XENIA FORMIGNY IMO 5117822.jpg  AS FORMIGNY

----------


## dionisos

KRONOS EX EMILIE MAERSK IMO 5103297 BUILT 1947 GROSS 3526 DW 5845 TONS SPEED 13 KNOTS. BROKEN HONG KONG 05-05-1980.
CORVERTINE IMO 5103297.jpg CORVETINE shipspotting AGUNG IMO 5103297.jpg   AGUNG shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

> Να προσθέσω και το SEA FALCON που ανήκε στην Sea Ship Nav. Corp. του Μπαγλαντζή με έδρα την Νέα Υόρκη. Την φωτογραφία του ως ΦΑΛΚΟΝ μου είχε στείλει προ ετών ο φίλος Malcolm Cranfield.
> 
> Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1945 στο Flensburg ως_ Sasbeck_ και περιήλθε ημιτελές στους Βρετανούς._Empire Ardle_ - Ministry of Transport (1946-47)
> _Lewis Hamilton_ - Rodney Steamship Co Ltd, London (1947-50)
> _Indus_ - C H Abramsen, Stockholm (1950-68)
> _Falcon_ - Seabird Navigation Incorporated, Liberia (1968-69)
> _Sea Falcon_ - Lilly Navigation Corporation, Panama (1969-70) & Seabird Navigation Incorporated, Liberia (1970-71)
> Διαλύθηκε το 1972 στην Ισπανία.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196864


και ως INDUSINDUS IMO 5160635.jpg

----------


## dionisos

MARINDA EX HAINAUT IMO 5044946 BUILT 1947  GROSS 2739 TONSMARINDA IMO 5044946.jpg MARINDA

----------


## dionisos

NICOS EX HAFENTOR IMO 5412741 BUILT 1946 GROSS 2927 TONS
INGER TOFT IMO 5412741.jpg INGER TOFT

----------


## dionisos

NEREUS EX LIMBURG IMO 5541826 BUILT 1945 GROSS 2734 TONS
LIMBURG IMO 5541826.jpg LIMBURG RUTH BASSE IMO 5541826.jpg RUTH BASSE TRITONIUS IMO 5541826.jpg TRITONIUS

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> AGHIOS NEKTARIOS IMO 5051602 BUILT 1947 GROSS 2685 DW 5309 TONS ΤΑΧΥΤΗΣ 13.5 KNOTS
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197086 AGHIOS NEKTARIOSΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 197089 A PUENTE πηγη shipspotting
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197087 LEFTERIS M. Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197088 BRETAGNE


Τροποποιημένο Ηansa B. Παράδοση Δανία   Μηχανή Β&W   Διάλυση Πέραμα 1983

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> HOPE EX BRATTINGSBORG IMO 5069702 BUILT 1947. Πηρε Φωτια στην RAVENNA στις 27-09-1974 και εκοπηκε στις 10-01-75 στην LA SPEZIA
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197090 HOPE Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197091 BRATTINGSBORG shipspotting


Cherryland-01.jpg CHERRYLAND  photoship

Tροποποιημένο Hansa B. Παράδοση Δανία   5270 dwt   12.0 kts

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> VIRGO EX SANDTOR IMO 5382104 BUILT 1946. BROKEN SKARAMAGKA 25-11-1971
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197094 VIRGO Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197095 KATHY HOPE MALINE shipspotting


Τροποποιημένο Ηansa B. Δανία 1946 5360 dwt   Ατμομηχανή compound + στρόβιλος χαμηλής πιέσεως  11.5 kts
Ως ΘΕΟΔΩΡΑ Κ.Α. αγοράστηκε από την Κavala Shg,Πειραιεύς το 1971 κ έκανε ένα ταξίδι Ντουάλα ( Καμερούν ) - Πειραιά.
Γιά τον τόπο διάλυσης πιθανόν οι ξένες πηγές να συγχέουν με τον Ασπρόπυργο.Ίσως όμως κ να διαλύθηκε στον χώρο των ναυπηγείων.
Παρατηρούμε ότι το ναυπηγείο Β&W έκανε τι πιό προχωρημένες συμπληρώσεις του τύπου ενώ τα Αalborg κ Ηelsinore ( όπως εδώ )  έκαναν πιό συντηρητικές.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> MARIA M. IMO 5060029 BUILT 1948 GROSS 2682 TONS
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197096 MARIA M.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197098 GANDΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 197097 CANDIDE shipspotting


Ηansa B    Παράδοση Βέλγιο    5300 dwt   Διάλυση Τουρκία 1973.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> P. XILAS EX ELLERNTOR IMO 5236525 BUILT 1947 GROSS 2888 DW5300 TONS BROKEN PIRAEUS 1981
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197099 P. XILAS Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197100 MIRA shipspotting


P_Xilas sn.jpgΠ.ΞΥΛΑΣ shipsnostalgia

Hansa B.  Παράδοση Δανία      11.0 kts 
1963 Aγορά από τον Ιωάννη Π. Ξυλά    1981 Διάλυση ευρύτερη περιοχή Πειραιά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> XENIA EX BROOKTOR IMO 5117822 BUILT 1947 GROSS 2836 TONS.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197101 XENIA Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197102  AS FORMIGNY


XENIA.jpgΞΕΝΙΑ shipspottting

Tροποποιμένο Ηansa B.   Παράδοση Δανία   5350 dwt    11.0 kts    Διάλυση Πακιστάν 1981.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> KRONOS EX EMILIE MAERSK IMO 5103297 BUILT 1947 GROSS 3526 DW 5845 TONS SPEED 13 KNOTS. BROKEN HONG KONG 05-05-1980.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197103 CORVETINE shipspotting Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197104   AGUNG shipspotting


Παράδοση Δανία   μηχανή B&W  
Πολύ τροποποιημένο Ηansa B γιά λογαριασμό της Μaersk
Από τα πρώτα βαπόρια της μεγάλης Costamare
Kατά μία πηγή διαλύθηκε στο Πέραμα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> MARINDA EX HAINAUT IMO 5044946 BUILT 1947  GROSS 2739 TONSΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 197106 MARINDA


Tροποποιημένο Hansa B. Παράδοση Δανία 5400 dwt.  Ex BRIGITTE BASSE
Πλοιοκτησίας Μαργαρώνη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> NICOS EX HAFENTOR IMO 5412741 BUILT 1946 GROSS 2927 TONS
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197107 INGER TOFT


Τρποποιημένο Ηansa B.  Παράδοση Δανία 5320 dwt
1963 Aγορά από τον Α.Μ. Νομικό ex Saint Vincent.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> NEREUS EX LIMBURG IMO 5541826 BUILT 1945 GROSS 2734 TONS
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197108 LIMBURG Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197109 RUTH BASSE Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197110 TRITONIUS


Tritonius-01.jpgΤRITONIUS photoship

Tροποποιημένο Ηansa B  Δανία 1947  5600 dwt
Διαχειριστής Μαρκεσίνης.

----------


## npapad

Ο καλός φίλος Malcolm Cranfield μου έστειλε 2 πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες του για το θέμα μας και τις ανεβάζω παρόλο που το Hansa αυτό δεν ήταν Ελληνόκτητο καθώς είναι εξαιρετικές !
Πρόκειται για το *KORSUN SHEVCHENKOVSKIY*, φωτογραφημένο στο Brunsbuttel στις 29-6-1971.
Είναι το πρώην Hansa A, *WILHELMSHAVEN* (*IMO 5193929*)
KORSUN SHEVCHENKOVSKIY departing  Brunsbuttel 29.6.71 Malcolm Cranfield.jpgKORSUN SHEVCHENKOVSKIY departing  Brunsbuttel on 29.6.71 Malcolm Cranfield.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> KARYATIS EX EIHBERG Built 1944 GR 1800 TONS
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197011 ως KARYATIS πηγη fotoflite


Άλλη μια του ΚΑΡΥΑΤΙΣ (ex RUNA, EMPIRE CONSENT, EICHBERG) της Globus Shipping. Αγορά του 1964 και πώληση το 1968 για διάλυση στο Hong Kong.

Screenshot_2020-05-03 Ok Wj 118 2013 2 SKORPIO Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming Internet Arc.jpg

----------

